# Warum kommt hier ne ClassCastException?



## Math55 (8. Mrz 2004)

moin, ich hab dieses stück code, welches überprüft, ob eine session noch existiert und dann dementsprechend
eine neue liste anlegt.


```
List list;
if (session.isNew()) {
         list = new ArrayList();
         session.setAttribute("meine_liste", list);
} else {
         
//hier ist die Exception-->warum?
    list = (List)session.getAttribute("meine_liste");
}
```

jemand ne idee?

DANKE


----------



## Samurider (8. Mrz 2004)

```
list = (ArrayList)session.getAttribute("meine_liste");
```

öh... Moment... eigentlich hast du Recht. Es müsste eigentlich funktionieren.
Was für eine Exception wirft er denn?


----------



## Beni (8. Mrz 2004)

:!: Es gibt zwei Listen:
*java.awt.List* und *java.util.List *

Vielleicht die falsche erwischt?


----------



## Math55 (30. Mrz 2004)

hi, server neu gestertet und es ging....so wies da steht ist es also kerrekt. danke für die natworten!!

gruß


----------

